
Ask HN: How can someone get their work on ProductHunt without knowing a Hunter? - rblion
I&#x27;m currently in this situation and am looking to find a way through.
======
andrewthebold
You can post things on Product Hunt if you have an account that is a
"contributor" [1]. When I did it, it meant fulfilling some easy requirements
like upvoting items on the site for three days in a row.

[1] [https://help.producthunt.com/posting/how-can-i-get-access-
to...](https://help.producthunt.com/posting/how-can-i-get-access-to-post)

------
al_ramich
Quite new to Product Hunt myself but I believe you can publish/launch the
product yourself or for more impact, you can reach out to some of the top
hunters to see if they want to collaborate.

------
Jack000
the featured tab is manually curated. If they like your submission it's
possible to end up on the front page the day after you submit, even with few
votes (this happened to me a few times).

------
pwaai
same, please get in touch with me.

